# Homemade Trail Mix



## rcButterfly (Jan 11, 2008)

I found this recipe on the internet a while back, and we make it when we go camping, hiking, etc.. Great snack food

*INGREDIENTS*
- 1 cup combination diced dried fruit, such as prunes, apricots, pears and apples
- 1/2 cup raisins and/or dried cherries or cranberries
- 1 1/2 cups unsalted sunflower seeds
- 1 cup unsalted dry-roasted peanuts (or honey-roasted peanuts, chopped walnuts or unsalted almonds)

Mix it all together


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

This very close to the trail mix I make at home. I use the dried fruits, nuts, and yogurt covered raisins. The yogurt covered raisins give it a nice sweet taste. I put this on my counter at home. I eat it all day because it's gives you energy.


----------



## hjh (Jul 5, 2010)

I think I would prefer the almonds over the peanuts


----------

